# Beef finger ribs long and slow



## pmeheran (May 24, 2012)

I marinaded the ribs in some common brand of Hawaiian stuff [Lawry's].
This time I cut the ribs apart.

Hickory wood chips were soaked for 2 to 3 hours.  Then put in a foil packet and poked holes in it.  Put the packet right on the burner shield to smoke. 

The ribs were arranged on a rack above a pan of water on the unheated side of the grill.  They were lightly covered with foil.  The pool of water is a trick I learned many years ago.  It keeps some steam around the meat moderating dryness and catches drippings preventing the wrong kind of smoke.  I keep the heat turned down and let everything go long and slow.

This same method can be used for any variety of meats that require long slow cooking.


----------

